
RSS Replay - pw
http://rssreplay.heroku.com/
======
aw3c2
Many feeds are limited to the last X posts. (How) does this workaround that?
Are there some big feed archives or caches on the web?

~~~
mbrubeck
It uses the PostRank API, which looks like it has historical data for feeds
that PostRank has previously analyzed. So maybe it can provide archived data
for some feeds (but not all)? <http://apidocs.postrank.com/Feed-Engagement-
API>

EDIT: For all the feeds I tried, it just started with the most recent item,
not the first. So it's like having a DVR for feeds - you can time-shift them
to watch later, but you can't go back and "record" things that happened in the
past.

I'd really like to create a similar service that crawls the site itself and
uses heuristics to figure out the right order for all of the archived
posts/entries.

------
nfg
This is a fantastic idea, I often come across an old blog that I want to read
through chronologically.

Edit: Something like this build into Google Reader would be great.

------
jokermatt999
There's a specific version of this for webcomics called Archive Binge.

<http://www.archivebinge.net/>

I don't know if this is all that interesting to hackers, but I've found it
entertaining.

------
arnorhs
Great idea. Is it possible that it's better suited as a feature of an RSS
reader?

------
mike-cardwell
Does not appear to support https feeds. Eg, mine:

<https://secure.grepular.com/rss>

------
bluemetal
tad sad I did't know about this years ago, thinking of all the things I wish
could have lasted longer. oh well.

